# Two HD & SD on one channel!



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

Here is an interview with the engineer in charge at KXII:

http://broadcastengineering.com/hdtv/kxii-hd-sd-channel/

--- CHAS


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

I hope my local CBS affiliate knows about this technology. They are planning to put CW on a sub-channel and this would allow them to broadcast it in HD.

Anyone in the KXII area care to comment on the quality?


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

The majority of stations have small HD monitors. Everything looks good on them! The engineers and controllers think all is good most of the time. Unless there is some superior technology in this device, be assured, the quality will suffer, especially when two HD programs are airing at the same time.


----------



## ClarkBar (Mar 5, 2006)

I receive KXII 12.1 (CBS), 12.2 (MyTV), 12.3 (FOX) (tower located in S. Oklahoma) on three HDTV receivers, a Vip622, a Samsung DTB-H260F connected to Composite input on DLP set, and an HDTV tuner card in my PC (Athlon 64 X2 4600+). Tower is 62 miles from me. I have good UHF antenna and preamp at 50 feet.

The CBS 1080i signal is outstanding, and I think I prefer it to what I get from E* HD LIL out of Dallas. I fairly often record two Sat HD programs and 12.1 CBS from KXII on my OTA tuner on Vip622.

The KXII FOX 720p is also vy good, but Randy Wells told me the other day he had cut back from 16:9 to 4:3 format, while still broadcasting in 720p. Some kind of interference issue with another service, which he is working on. When it is in full 16:9 the picture on 12.3 FOX HD is great and seldom breaks up like it does so often on E* Dallas LIL FOX-HD. I constantly point this out to E*.

MyTV, 12.2 is now playing an old movie in 480i 4:3. Looks fine to me, on my Samsung DLP and terrific on my PC (Samsung 22-inch 16:9 5ms LCD monitor) *for SD*. But, there is so little on MyTV that I care to watch, that I may take it out of my favorites.

I constantly see comments about how sub-channels will degrade the HD pictures, due to bandwidth limitations - and the comments about HD-Lite on DBS. But, I guess I am not as picky as some folks. I can live with less-than-perfect picture. Although most HD pictures look like a photo to me on my Samsung DLP. What I cannot live with is extreme picture breakup, garbled audio and other things I often get from E* Dallas LIL HD stations.


----------

